# Suns Summer League Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*The Roster*

16 Rod Benson F/C 6-10 225 10/10/84 California R
10 Justin Cage G/F 6-6 225 6/26/85 Xavier R
4 Taquan Dean G 6-4 190 8/6/83 Louisville R
12 Jiri Hubalek F/C 6-11 225 11/25/82 Iowa State R
14 Ekene Ibekwe F 6-9 220 7/19/85 Maryland R
17 Jared Jordan G 6-2 187 10/14/84 Marist 1
15 Robin Lopez C 7-0 255 4/1/88 Stanford R
11 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 232 4/26/82 Oklahoma State 1
8 D.J. Strawberry G 6-5 201 6/15/85 Maryland 1
29 Alando Tucker G 6-6 205 2/11/84 Wisconsin 1
2 Marcus Vinicius F 6-8 225 5/31/84 San Carlos (Brazil) 2
3 Judson Wallace F/C 6-10 220 12/31/82 Princeton R

I'm gonna try to catch as many games as I can. I really want to see Lopez play.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I hope the "other" method of watching games will have these available ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Couple of these guys (obviously, excluding DJ/Tucker) could find their way onto the roster. I heard we'll probably carry 13 (currently have 9). We'll end up signing a FA PG though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I just noticed we have Jared Jordan.......isn't that the guy who the Clippers drafted last year? He's like a really talented passer.....or am I thinking of a different guy?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^Yeah thats the dude that people were comparing to Steve Nash.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That's awesome. I really wanted Suns to take a look at him. This is going to be a good Summer league team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Date Opponent Location Time TV*
Monday, July 14 Houston Rockets Thomas & Mack Center 5:30 p.m. --
Thursday, July 17 San Antonio Spurs Thomas & Mack Center 5:30 p.m. --
Friday, July 18 New York Knicks Cox Pavilion 1 p.m. NBA TV
Saturday, July 19 Portland Trail Blazers Cox Pavilion 7 p.m. NBA TV
Sunday, July 20 Washington Wizards Cox Pavilion 3 p.m. --

Apparently, Majerle will be the head coach of the Summer team........that should be interesting....


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to catch as many of these as possible. I'd like to see Alando, DJ and Robin in action this summer (And preseason. And regular season. And playoffs.), but I'm not exactly sure if I'll be able to catch any of this on TV. The internet may yet again prove useful...

Also: First summer league game is coincidentally the day my room mate has to spend in jail. Thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2008 Summer League: Q&A with Dan Majerle


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope I'm not the only one who has a hard time taking Majerle serious as a coach.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who has a hard time taking Majerle serious as a coach.


You are. 


I like what I've heard so far. He's taking it serious, too. Not going to be someone to just loosen the team up. He's going to get in it with the players.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Thunder Dan can bring something to the table as an assistant coach this year.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Rod Benson!?!? Sign him to the team. He's awesome.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> That's awesome. I really wanted Suns to take a look at him. This is going to be a good Summer league team.


He looks like he can play. He's no MVP, but he can develop. Especially with a former great PG in Porter coaching. I hope he makes the team. I just don't like Lue. 

Also, GO ROD BENSON! I hear he's awesome!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Suns lost their first game, after being up by 8 with 7 minutes left.

Robin Lopez had 19 pts, 5 boards and 2 blocks.
DJ Strawberry had 22 pts, 6 boards, 5 assists, 1 steal and 1 block.
Alando had 22 pts (2-3 3pts), 6 boards and 1 assist.

Bad news... we let Donte Greene drop 40 points on us hahaha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lame. Sounds like regular Suns blowing a lead. But awesome to see all 3 doing well, especially for the 1st game. 

How the **** did Greene go off like that though? lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns on NBATV tonight. 

Lopez has been playing pretty well, same for DJ.


----------

